# help to apeal against prohibited person



## kumbulanit (Jul 19, 2017)

Good day
i would like assistance in my case , my issue goes as follows:

i am a zimbabwean based in south Africa .In 2015 i applied for a critical skills permit which was a renewal of my quota work permit , and it was rejected on the basis of a fraudulent iitpsa document( i had an agent asist me with this and i did not know he provided a fake document but *NB i am a genuine member of the iitpsa board* ).
i then appealed against the outcome in January 2016 with a letter stating that , thats the only document i got from the board . .
Today i got the outcome of that appeal and was still rejected on the basis of the fraudulent document and i am a prohibited person with in the country , but i can apply for a waiver of the prohibition before i make further represetantion in terms of section 8(6).
i am currently in sa and have not travelled anyway as i was just waiting for the outcome .

i would like to know how to go about this application for waiver in my case , do i write an affidavit?and should i apply for the correct critical skills confirmation and attached reciept of appliction (as this takes 6-8 weeks )?
if they are any immigration attorneys that can assist me in this regards please inbox me details (and hopefully they dont break an arm and a leg )

regards


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

As a graduate, I'd hardly belief that you said you don't know of the fake documents your agent used. There are so many other fake things that DHA might have discovered about your application. 
Why using an agent when the requirements are just as simple if you genuinely obtained all the qualifications and required documents?

Your story is not adding up for me and am sorry I couldn't provide you any assistance for now.


----------



## kumbulanit (Jul 19, 2017)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> As a graduate, I'd hardly belief that you said you don't know of the fake documents your agent used. There are so many other fake things that DHA might have discovered about your application.
> Why using an agent when the requirements are just as simple if you genuinely obtained all the qualifications and required documents?
> 
> Your story is not adding up for me and am sorry I couldn't provide you any assistance for now.


at the time of applying for the critical skills i was out of the country for work related matters and i had to get an agent to assist with paper work as i was always out of the country(that is the only reason i used an agent , i would have just done everything myself ), yes i know of a fake document when i see after i have seen the original one , but in this case i did not notice it and i was away , thank you though for being honest


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

kumbulanit said:


> at the time of applying for the critical skills i was out of the country for work related matters and i had to get an agent to assist with paper work as i was always out of the country(that is the only reason i used an agent , i would have just done everything myself ), yes i know of a fake document when i see after i have seen the original one , but in this case i did not notice it and i was away , thank you though for being honest


Oh!! The agent ruined everything for you. Why would he do that? Am so sorry brother. Plz try and get a very good immigration lawyer who can plead your case.


----------



## kumbulanit (Jul 19, 2017)

kumbulanit said:


> Good day
> i would like assistance in my case , my issue goes as follows:
> 
> i am a zimbabwean based in south Africa .In 2015 i applied for a critical skills permit which was a renewal of my quota work permit , and it was rejected on the basis of a fraudulent iitpsa document( i had an agent asist me with this and i did not know he provided a fake document but *NB i am a genuine member of the iitpsa board* ).
> ...


Just to add on , that the reason i used an agent was because i was away due to work related commitments and sort the service of an agent to assist me with critical visa application


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Makes me laugh all the people who use the services of a dodgy facilitator and then come whingeing about their fake documents certificates and visas.

There's no such thing as a free lunch people. If it sounds like it's too good to be true, it is...


----------

